# *Morning Sex "*



## rabbithutch (Jun 21, 2012)

She was standing in the kitchen, preparing our usual soft-boiled eggs and toast for breakfast, wearing only the 'T' shirt that she normally slept in.  

As I walked in, almost awake, she turned to me and said softly, "You've got to make love to me this very moment!"

My eyes lit up and I thought, "I am either still dreaming or this is going to be my lucky day!" Not wanting to lose the moment, I embraced her and 
then gave it my all; right there on the kitchen table. 

Afterwards she said, "Thanks," and returned to the stove, her T-shirt still around her neck.

Happy, but a little puzzled, I asked, "What was that all about?"

She explained, "The egg timer's broken."


----------



## dewetha (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 21, 2012)




----------

